

How much does it cost to start selling your indie games? - ido
http://blog.tametick.com/2012/09/how-much-does-it-cost-to-start-selling.html

======
willvarfar
I upvote to get this discussed even if I think the article .. lacking

* the 30% the 'stores' charge needs to be given a lot more scrutiny

* you can go do other ways e.g. PayPal, Moneybookers (credit cards etc). And the big fish Minecraft went that root when it started small

Ludum Dare October challenge is:

Finish a game — Take it to market — Earn $1

[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/2012/09/27/announcing-
october...](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/2012/09/27/announcing-october-
challenge-2012/)

~~~
ido
You're right about the 30%, luckily first commenter on the blog mentioned
that.

About selling direct - that's exactly my point w.r.t. the new stuff on mac
(gatekeeper) & win 8. If you give the user an "uncertified" exe a popup
appears telling them it's dangerous & you can't even easily dismiss it - the
only buttons on win 8 are "close" and "delete". To get to "run anyway" you
need to drill into "more options"!

~~~
willvarfar
what about steam?

~~~
ido
They take an undisclosed amount rumored to be %30-40. I never managed to get
my games on steam so I don't know exactly.

